# 40 and second ICSI attempt... advice please...



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi! Am due to begin 2nd ICSI treatment now in Jan 2011. Am trying to have lots of    but it's hard as I keep thinking of how disappointed I was last time around in Aug.   
DH is working away from home and due to adverse weather conditions I spend a lot of time on my own and comfort eat! 
Has anyone got any advice or suggestions for me?


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi didn't want to read and run,    it must be very difficult going through this on your own (to a certain extent) but you must try and feel positive and hopeful because this could work for you this time and stress hormones are no good when trying to conceive or when you do. Is there something you can do to take your mind off your impending tx? Get baking some yummy mince pies, or a posh dessert for xmas day, (this involves getting out of the house and buying the ingredients/ even trial and error!) , try to surround yourself with friends and family, by absorbing yourself in other things is the best way, these are only suggestions but if you can try and remain as calm and relaxed about it as you possibly can I think this can only be a good thing.
wishing you a lovely calm christmas
x


----------



## justone (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Alisha! Thanks for taking the time to read and reply to my post. 
Unfortunately weather where I llive has been absolutely atrocious recently and the roads are treacherous. 
I had to abandon my car 3 miles from the house on Fri last and hitch a lift home with a man who lives near where I abandoned my car... This means I can't get out anywhere. 
Nearest shop is about 3-4 miles away and the road is like an iceberg so I wouldn't dare walk it. 
DH came home to see me yesterday.  Took him over 2 hours to get here and then another 4 hours to get back. He spent a very nice 3 hours here doing lots of useful little jobs for me and we went for a big long walk along the coast. Very icy and of course dangerous but didn't feel scared about falling as DH was with me. 
I couldn't go to work today due to roads etc so spent time on internet as well as marking exams and writing reports as well as ringing friends and family. I do feel calm but also lonely which is why I eat loads... 
DH spoke to me earlier on the phone and told me he'll be home tomorrow night for Christmas. I'm really pleased!   Hope you and yours have a lovely fun-filled Christmas and a great 2011.  Thanks again.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Oh yeah , the weather!  
glad your DH made it home & great to get out for a walk & blow the cobwebs away   
great news about DH being home for xmas too   
and if your marking... my sympathies your a teacher! recently I've accepted vol redundancy from teaching post.

have a lovely one


----------

